# pam pwquality for Freebsd



## bryn1u (Aug 25, 2017)

Hello,

Is there some equivalent of pwquality for Freebsd like linux has ?

Thanks,


----------



## SirDice (Aug 25, 2017)

You're probably looking for pam_passwdqc(8).


----------



## bryn1u (Aug 25, 2017)

SirDice said:


> You're probably looking for pam_passwdqc(8).



Thank you. That's exaclly what i meant.
Im looking for list of pams module but can't find it. I have looked for on manual site but can't find it


----------



## SirDice (Aug 25, 2017)

A useful man(1) trick: `man -k pam`:

```
dice@molly:~ % man -k pam
openpam_borrow_cred(3) - temporarily borrow user credentials
openpam_free_data(3) - generic cleanup function
openpam_free_envlist(3) - free an environment list
openpam_get_feature(3) - query the state of an optional feature
openpam_get_option(3) - returns the value of a module option
openpam_log(3) - log a message through syslog
openpam_nullconv(3) - null conversation function
openpam_readline(3) - read a line from a file
openpam_readlinev(3) - read a line from a file and split it into words
openpam_readword(3) - read a word from a file, respecting shell quoting rules
openpam_restore_cred(3) - restore credentials
openpam_set_feature(3) - enable or disable an optional feature
openpam_set_option(3) - sets the value of a module option
openpam_straddch(3) - add a character to a string, expanding the buffer if needed
openpam_subst(3) - substitute PAM item values in a string
openpam_ttyconv(3) - simple tty-based conversation function
pam_acct_mgmt(3) - perform PAM account validation procedures
pam_authenticate(3) - perform authentication within the PAM framework
pam_chauthtok(3) - perform password related functions within the PAM framework
pam_close_session(3) - close an existing user session
pam_end(3) - terminate the PAM transaction
pam_error(3) - display an error message
pam_get_authtok(3) - retrieve authentication token
pam_get_data(3) - get module information
pam_get_item(3) - get PAM information
pam_get_user(3) - retrieve user name
pam_getenv(3) - retrieve the value of a PAM environment variable
pam_getenvlist(3) - returns a list of all the PAM environment variables
pam_info(3) - display an information message
pam_open_session(3) - open a user session
pam_prompt(3) - call the conversation function
pam_putenv(3) - set the value of an environment variable
pam_set_data(3) - set module information
pam_set_item(3) - set authentication information
pam_setcred(3) - modify / delete user credentials for an authentication service
pam_setenv(3) - mirrors setenv(3)
pam_sm_acct_mgmt(3) - service module implementation for pam_acct_mgmt
pam_sm_authenticate(3) - service module implementation for pam_authenticate
pam_sm_chauthtok(3) - service module implementation for pam_chauthtok
pam_sm_close_session(3) - service module implementation for pam_close_session
pam_sm_open_session(3) - service module implementation for pam_open_session
pam_sm_setcred(3) - service module implementation for pam_setcred
pam_start(3) - initiate a PAM transaction
pam_strerror(3) - get PAM standard error message string
pam_verror(3) - display an error message
pam_vinfo(3) - display an information message
pam_vprompt(3) - call the conversation function
pam_conv(3) - PAM conversation system
pam.conf, pam.d(5) - PAM policy file format
pam_chroot(8) - Chroot PAM module
pam_deny(8) - Deny PAM module
pam_echo(8) - Echo PAM module
pam_exec(8) - Exec PAM module
pam_ftpusers(8) - ftpusers PAM module
pam_group(8) - Group PAM module
pam_guest(8) - Guest PAM module
pam_krb5(8) - Kerberos 5 PAM module
pam_ksu(8) - Kerberos 5 SU PAM module
pam_lastlog(8) - login accounting PAM module
pam_login_access(8) - login.access PAM module
pam_nologin(8) - NoLogin PAM module
pam_opie(8) - OPIE PAM module
pam_opieaccess(8) - OPIEAccess PAM module
pam_passwdqc(8) - Password quality-control PAM module
pam_permit(8) - Promiscuous PAM module
pam_radius(8) - RADIUS authentication PAM module
pam_rhosts(8) - Rhosts PAM module
pam_rootok(8) - RootOK PAM module
pam_securetty(8) - SecureTTY PAM module
pam_self(8) - Self PAM module
pam_ssh(8) - authentication and session management with SSH private keys
pam_tacplus(8) - TACACS+ authentication PAM module
pam_unix(8) - UNIX PAM module
pam_winbind(8) - PAM module for Winbind
pam_winbind.conf(5) - Configuration file of PAM module for Winbind
openpam(3) - Pluggable Authentication Modules Library
pam(3) - Pluggable Authentication Modules Library
```

(Some of the PAM module listed in my output come from installed ports, your output might be slightly different depending on what else you have installed)


----------



## bryn1u (Aug 25, 2017)

Thank you again !


----------

